# Would you order sand leather seats?



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> If you want, I have a higher-res shot :thumbup: *


thanks for the offer but this shot is just fine . . .


----------



## RichNY (Jan 19, 2002)

*Jet Black & Sand here...*

My '99 Jet Black with Sand leather still looks great IMO. Sand hasn't been too hard to keep clean, except maybe the floor mats. Seats look great!

Keeping that Jet Black exterior clean is what you should be worried about.


----------



## K1 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Jet Black & Sand here...*



RichNY said:


> * Keeping that Jet Black exterior clean is what you should be worried about.  *


  -you might have a point there! My current 2001 Ci is jet black -and keeping that jet black exterior clean feels like an around the clock occupation.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

I just picked up my 330Ci steel gray with natural brown leather and the combination looks great and the interior would also go well with a black outside. The natural brown gives you the two tone doors and the dash in all black rather than the black and sand in the sand interior. Also as noted gives you the black carpeting, etc. The brown is slightly darker than sand but will be about the same to clean in my estimation.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

beauport said:


> *I just picked up my 330Ci steel gray with natural brown leather and the combination looks great and the interior would also go well with a black outside. The natural brown gives you the two tone doors and the dash in all black rather than the black and sand in the sand interior. Also as noted gives you the black carpeting, etc. The brown is slightly darker than sand but will be about the same to clean in my estimation. *


Based on the comment in your sig area it sounds like you did ED. Did you happen to take a couple of pics while in Europe that you can share with us?


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes, I did the ED and I'm a convert to it, had a blast driving in Europe. Chased a M-B CL55 through the Swiss Alps. He had lots more power (especially since I was staying below 4500 RPM) but wasn't getting away from me on the twisties and switch backs.
The film is in for development (no digital camera) and I'll have some pics available for posting toward the end of the week.
Boy, now that I've driven the car I really can't wait for it to get here.


----------

